# 60 Gallon African Cichlid Tank



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is My 60 Gallon Tank with a 30 gallon Sump



































































































































































Right now i have

1 Rhino Pleco 
1 Hap Moori 
1 Orange Line 
2 Taiwan Reef 
2 Jewel 
3 Yellow Labs 
4 Rustys (1 month Fry)

any suggestion on other Africans That may look nice or go good with what i have? Thanks!!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Did you get your acrylic tank from a guy in Trenton (in pn)???

If so, that tank is suppose to be mine, because he promised to drive to Whitby, but he got lazy and end up selling it to someone locally



Anyway, it's nice to see it have a good home


----------



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

No i Got it from From a guy in yarker


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Cowboy said:


> No i Got it from From a guy in yarker


probably he got it from Pn then, because I remember the 2 intakes and the 2 outakes.. $60, it's an awesome deal for an acrylic tank



You need more rocks in your African tank!  and then it WOULD be "AWESOME"!!!! 

Keep us up with the updates!  looking forward to it!


----------



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

I plan on adding more Slate Tile as i add more fish this way it will be in a constant change of habitat and hole's. Thanks!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice!! what is that little section in the sump for? For little guys?


----------



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

yes or a naughty fish that needs a time out lol!!! but thought it looked cool too!!


----------

